# Anemone issues



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Is this normal? My anemone spends a few hours each day looking like this:










It can be in the morning, evening, night, whenever. I don't see a pattern to it. I feed it mysis 2-3 times per week. Usually it gobbles it right up. It looks like this the rest of the time:


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Just throwing this out as I am not sure as you can't pinpoint anything?

Is it getting enough light? Is it in direct line of flow?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

my is doing the same. I do not know how offten they should replace water, but I red about it.
Kweli has good info/link about anemonas.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How long have you had yours for?

Mine did this for about 1 week while it got used to the tank. Typically when it looks like that it is expelling all the water inside it before filling back up again.

After that first week it has never looked like that again....

What do your water parameters look like? If the water changes alot then it could be purging its internal water and replacing it.... having to do this often as the tank isnt stable

Check out: http://www.karensroseanemones.net/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have it for ~3 months and she is always did it but not daily

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I just had my OTBA come out from hiding, After a month... The only the looks off is the gapng mouth.


----------

